# 'Arctic Convoy'



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Those of you who may have seen the programme on the 'Yesterday' TV channel could not fail to admire those seafarers for their fortitude and courage under the most dangerous conditions.

What about the Minister who refuses to acknowledge their bravery by not allowing a separate medal to be struck ?

Bob


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Medals to be discussed in parliament today by Caroline Dineage MP for Pompey


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

R58484956 said:


> Medals to be discussed in parliament today by Caroline Dineage MP for Pompey


Thanks for posting that R58484956. The point has been raised on other forum threads. Let us hope the Arctic convoy hero's get their well deserved recognition & their medals.

Ron.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Tony Winterburn who featured on the programme worked at GKA. I still see him around the town and he organises a dinner every few months as an R/O get together. He told me the same story as was on the TV. His ship ( Empire Portia) was torpedoed waiting to go on the return leg. I think he ended up in water where he was picked up by a Russian tug. They warmed the survivors up by placing them on the gratings surrounding the engine. He spend another 9months to a year in Russia and was even taught some of the language.
He was also on whalecatchers based in South Georgia so an interesting character all round. He had an Arctic medal from the Russian govt a few years ago. Time they got one from the UK government.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

For those who missed it before. "Arctic Convoys" is on again tonight.
2200hrs. Freeview Channel 12 "Yesterday". Worth watching.

Ron.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

View SN video HERE


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

And HERE


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Many thanks for those postings Hugh. Lots of interesting links'

Ron.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

And HERE

Commentary was by Roland Morris R.N.dcd. telegraphist (Hostilities Only)


----------

